# Losing weight before Christmas



## Eleanor ace

Is anyone else trying to lose weight before Christmas? 
I'm hoping that I can lose weight before Christmas to a) look better for Christmas events and b) be inspired to no go overboard at Christmas and put more weight on.

Starting weight: 71.8kg (I was dieting last month and managed to put on :dohh:)
Target weight before Christmas: 65kg (although I'd be happy with getting to 68kg)

I'm planning to do the 5:2 diet, cut back on treats (sugar is my downfall) and portion sizes and increase my exercise. I'm starting tennis this week and re-joining the gym. 

Anyone want to join me? :flower:


----------



## topsy

I would like to loose 20.5lbs before Christmas :) I have 7 slimming world Weigh ins to do it! Not sure if its going to be possible!

I have heard good things about the 5:2 diet hun xxxx


----------



## topsy

I have lost 6 lbs this week so 14.5 lbs to loose before the big day now xxxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

That's amazing, well done! :dance:
I've lost 2kg, Currently 69.9kg. I'm happy with that and really hoping I can have the same sort of loss this week!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun.... Sure you will see a FAB loss next week. xxxx


----------



## caz_hills

Hoping to lose a few lbs before Xmas too! My little girl is 10 weeks old and my son five so I'm running about loads! But I really need to minimise my food intake!


----------



## Wobbles

Hoping to lose a bit of body fat and lsim down through training vs the weight on the scales but it's not easy is it! 

Good luck getting to goal x


----------



## topsy

I gained last week BUT lost this week so have lost another 1/2 lb :) 14lbs to go NOT sure I can do that BUT will give it a go.....

xxxx


----------



## MelH

I would love to loose weight before christmas, I have started walking at least every second day and I am trying to eat healthier so I am holding thumbs....


----------



## Perkins

can I join need to get myself on it
I would like to loose about 10 pounds before Christmas is that even possible lol
I can't do much activity due to Heath reasons so any other tips would be fab


----------



## Perkins

Whoooo on track today feel like I am in the zone


----------



## topsy

^^Glad you are in the zone :)

I gained this week :( xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done Ellie :)


----------



## Perkins

Not so good today


----------



## Perkins

How is everyone going to get through Christmas my mouth is watering already


----------

